# bottle help!



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 27, 2013)

never heard of this one-Jackson Beverages, made to look like wood with a horse and man in a niche.  pat date of 1926.  thanks!


----------



## zecritr (Apr 27, 2013)

No idea but that is a way cool bottle


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 27, 2013)

That is the bottle Jackson Brewing Co of New Orleans used during Prohibition to bottle non-alcoholic beer or soda flavors.  After Prohibition they went back to brewing JAX Beer.  The bottle you pictured goes for about $10.  There are some of the same bottle in clear glass marked 3 RIVERS* on the heel that sell for about $25.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 27, 2013)

cool!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 27, 2013)

Neat bottle. Here's one from eBay that sold last month for $36.66 ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Orleans-Soda-Pictoral-Andrew-Jackson-from-Jackson-Brewery-1926-Soda-NR-/181108276765?nma=true&si=twvSTv0KQFzcUPQMzyGFnjdRlgg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 [ Description ]

 Dug in historic New Orleans, this bottle is in great shape and a great addition to any bottle collection! "Jackson Beverages" on both shoulders, a picture of Andrew Jackson on rearing horse ( like the statue in Jackson Square in the famous French Quarter), the body is mottled glass to resemble tree bark, foot says "BOTTLE PAT'D APRIL 5, 1926". "CONTENTS 8 FLUID OZS". Bottom plate says JACKSON BREWING CO NEW ORLEANS.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Apr 27, 2013)

thanks!


----------

